# sos bday present



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I got my son these two pieces. his b day is in two weeks.

I hope he likes what i got him. both 45s. also threw in 1000 rounds and some rosewood grips, custome holsters with matching belts.:grin:



im really really hoping he likes these two guns.
i think they will go nicely with the 870 rem and mosin that i got him and of course he has a 10/22 lol


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

mom,
my birthday is in september - can I have that 50 caliber bolt action?

Seriously Shotlady, If they aren't pleased as can be you need to use those guns on them.
Very nice - not my cup of tea but still very nice. (I reload and I hate chasing brass)


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hahaha! you are so funny. hes a marine & its his 21st bday. and the guy just want to go to blm to plink, make a bbq and go to church with me for his b day. what a good kid. i offered to come next weekend but he wants to hang on his bday.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Tell him I said "thank you" for his service!
You're still a great mom. 
I will be 63 in September but I have a wonderful wife who will give me anything whether its my birthday or not. You remind me just a bit of her - but she's always right here with me.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Thats so cool, Paul. I certainly will tell him... and when i hear from the other one ( he just left monday with the marines for his flight contract deal) ill tell him for you too. I give to them all yr long. but they are cool doods. both realy good to me and they have their heads screwed on right. they have made me very proud. God is so good.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow! Nice Birthday gifts.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks my son Bradley is a bit picky so I'm a little nervous. I mow I can put about 150 into fine tuning the 1911 with a Smith and make it a super smooth piece. But I ran out of money getting myself yet another 10/22 and 357. I sent the 870 to rem. It wasn't ejecting right. Haven't heard back from them its been about a month I felt bad. About getting him a gun that doesn't do right.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Will you adopt me? 
Seriously, I've got a Rock Island Armory plain jane USGI model and it's good. Not as pretty as my Colts, but works just as good.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Really great gifts! Tell him we all say thanks for his service to our country.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks guys for the reassurance that the 1911 is a fine piece. i get nervous to think this gun could be the one he uses ina defense situation and i need to know it goes bang every time!!!! generic cars and guns really perplex me. but for some reason its the one he wanted.- well of course we all want the colt first lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Those are some good picks, Lady - Son will like them very much.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

XD 45 Tactical. That is still a badass handgun - reliable and long slide accuracy. And 14 rounds of hardball in the gun-friendly states....

That is one fine set of gifts from a mother to her son.

Where were you when I was growing up, Shotlady?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

My mom buys me socks on my birthday


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sure he'll be thrilled with those guns. Those XDs are great guns (and I'm not a polymer guy), got a buddy that's got one and he loves it shoots pretty well too.

-Infidel


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Great guns from a great mom. You should be as proud of yourself as you are of your kids. You helped raise them, guide them and now they are serving our country which should make us all proud of you both.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank yall so much. I will go to his house this friday night and well do some training in the desert. then we'll cook up some steak and veggie skewers. Hell have a fine bday. his wimmin type is gone for 2 weeks so hes wanting some one to come boss him around lol. naw... my visits are pretty hi velocity much to do, lots of prepping and action. lots of love and laughter. i sure do feel good now about presenting his gift. thank yall


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Shotlady, Its parents like you that "make extrodinary people". When you hug your son, tell him he is appreciated by so many people. I hope you have a great visit and send lots of lead downrange, and fire up your bikes too.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

we're having a hard time deciding we need to bring all our shit and drive into blm desert land (about 1 mile) with the guns, tannerite and targets for... handgun training close quarters combat stuff, not like a range day. my gun club is nice but so much is missing. reality is missing. we did want to throw a leg over and do a nice desert morning ride. they have nice roads out there. just open for miles & go through joshua tree ( about 2 miles from his house) with long sweeping twisties awesome vistas, I can smell my leathers and my helmet smells good ...fap!fap!fap!
generally im not fun to bike with. I always crash dirt biking (but i keep doing it). now this day we were back in the mountians of big bear over a coupla creeks. i broke my leg my bikes on top of me and im yelling get the camera!! it was my first notable crash. and i had to do a ride report... well any way my shifting leg was broke. i couldnt get out of 1st gear. i couldnt stand upfor the woops, every bump ever piece of sand the seem of my panties was bitting into my ass. my ttle yammy isnt a sport touring bike like the busa ( i dont drive those). the prepper in me was cool, my break and clutch levers broke. i had extras in my bike bag. i didnt cry or nothing we rode back a good 2.5 hours (cause i couldnt shift) loaded up the bikes, dropped off my friend and drove an additional 2 hours home. i still enjoyed myself. totally. i dont know that story had a point. but i enjoyed telling you.



but not this time, i have a tarp for the back of his nissan titan king cab, ill fill that up the night before so we can go ******* swimming in the back of his truck after shootin in the desert. and this time he buys the beer


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

here are the boys. they are good kids. this is the first time they saw each other in a yr a coupla weeks ago when brad came home from over there. now anthony is gone... 
just like a grunt, carrying the LT a round 
(i know that doesnt look safe, but i was wearing a pt belt)


----------

